# I have a sick Pearl Danio, see pic attached..



## wendyhainey (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi people,

For about 4 weeks or so now, I have had an ever increasing in size Pearl Danio. I am assuming that it is female. I did think it may have been pregnant, but now its lying in dark places wanting to be on its own. The main characteristic of the mystery illness is the swollen abdomen. At first I thought, Dropsy, then I'm swaying more to the side of Fish TB. In which case, both are incurable. I've never had either of these in any of my tanks before so any advice would be helpful. 

It still swims, mostly on its own. There are no raised scales to speak of but I have noticed over the last few hours it's abdomen had started turning pinkish near the rear end. 

I am quite sure it is near the end and have tried sympathetically trying to net it out but it goes into hiding. I don't want its abdomen to burst if it is Fish TB as it will spread through the tank.

All water testing is fine and other fish seem normal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

The fish could well be pregnant, as fish do seem to hide away before depositing eggs or fry. The lack of protruding scales can rule out Dropsy, fish TB is a possibility however it is somewhat 'rare'. 

I would closely monitor the fish over the next 24 to 48 hours, if the fish starts to deteriorate, such as showing a complete loss of control when swimming and heavy breathing, then it might not be a bad idea to keep a bottle of clove oil on hand.


----------



## wendyhainey (Apr 13, 2010)

Hmm, 

You may be right! It is breathing heavily though, seems to be ok for the moment. 
I think the next 24 hrs will tell. (Clove oil is on hand) :frown: 

Thanks


----------

